# Letter Closings



## elandili

Hello,

I have a Romanian-American male friend who speaks English (and Romanian) fluently, but since we're somewhat romantically interested, I thought it might be cute to inlcude a few phrases in Romanian in some of the emails we send to each other.

What might be some closings for these emails?  Things like, 
"I miss you," 
"Take care," 
"Always yours,"

Also, is there something similar to "Love," in English that we tend to end just about every friendly letter with?

Thank you!
Elandili


----------



## Trisia

Hi, welcome to the forum 

Instead of "love, Kevin" we'd say

Cu drag,
Kevin

in most friendly letters.


----------



## elandili

Thank you, Trisia!


----------



## lilu masterson

Hello
For "i miss you" - "mi-e dor de tine"
"take care" - "ai grija de tine"
"always yours" - "intotdeauna a ta"
I hope it helps.


----------



## lacajun38

I would use "Cu mult drag" what means "With much of love"


----------



## Trisia

Yes, you can use "Cu mult drag" which does indeed mean something like "with lots of love."


----------

